# Church cookies



## GaryHibbert (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, the church removed my biscuits from the bake sale.......again!!!  I don't know what their problem is....I just used a dog bone biscuit cutter....cut them in half and decorated them!!!

Guess they just have no sense of humour.













Bake Sale biscuits.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Mar 17, 2014


----------



## hambone1950 (Mar 17, 2014)

Those might sell at the Unitarian church , but the baptists wouldn't have em ! Scandalous!:biggrin:


----------



## smoking b (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Dutch (Mar 18, 2014)

Ya know- you arrange them cookies in the right order and you'll have the opening stanza of the "William Tell Overture"!


----------

